# Verses to cherish.



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am Thankful : 

FOR THE WIFE 
WHO SAYS IT'S HOT DOGS TONIGHT, 
BECAUSE SHE IS HOME WITH ME, 
AND NOT OUT WITH SOMEONE ELSE. 

FOR THE HUSBAND 
WHO IS ON THE SOFA 
BEING A COUCH POTATO, 
BECAUSE HE IS HOME WITH ME 
AND NOT OUT AT THE BARS. 

FOR THE TEENAGER 
WHO IS COMPLAINING ABOUT DOING DISHES 
BECAUSE IT MEANS SHE IS AT HOME, 
NOT ON THE STREETS. 

FOR THE TAXES I PAY 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I AM EMPLOYED. 

FOR THE MESS TO CLEAN AFTER A PARTY 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE 
BEEN SURROUNDED BY FRIENDS. 

FOR THE CLOTHES THAT FIT A LITTLE TOO SNUG 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I HAVE ENOUGH TO EAT. 

FOR MY SHADOW THAT WATCHES ME WORK 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I AM OUT IN THE SUNSHINE 

FOR A LAWN THAT NEEDS MOWING, 
WINDOWS THAT NEED CLEANING, 
AND GUTTERS THAT NEED FIXING 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE A HOME. 

FOR ALL THE COMPLAINING 
I HEAR ABOUT THE GOVERNMENT 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
WE HAVE FREEDOM OF SPEECH.. 

FOR THE PARKING SPOT 
I FIND AT THE FAR END OF THE PARKING LOT 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I AM CAPABLE OF WALKING 
AND I HAVE BEEN BLESSED WITH TRANSPORTATION. 

FOR MY HUGE HEATING BILL 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I AM WARM.! 

FOR THE LADY BEHIND ME IN CHURCH 
WHO SINGS OFF KEY BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I CAN HEAR. 

FOR THE PILE OF LAUNDRY AND IRONING 
BECAUSE IT MEANS 
I HAVE CLOTHES TO WEAR. 

FOR WEARINESS AND ACHING MUSCLES 
AT THE END OF THE DAY 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE BEEN 
CAPABLE OF WORKING HARD. 

FOR THE ALARM THAT GOES OFF 
IN THE EARLY MORNING HOURS 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I AM ALIVE. 

AND FINALLY, FOR TOO MUCH E-MAIL 
BECAUSE IT MEANS I HAVE 
FRIENDS WHO ARE THINKING OF ME.


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Didn't really know where to post this as I don't wish to appear insensitive in any way  My MIL wrote me this poem when DH and I were experiencing some low times during our TX. It gave me a bit of hope so I wanted to share it and hopefully it will give other people the same feeling:

Please do not give up on me
I'm waiting in the wings
I am a very special egg
That God Almighty brings

You may have a long wait for me
But one day you will see
That I was well worth waiting for
My mummy you will be

Please do not give up on me
I'll bring you so much joy
I'm not yet quite sure
If I'll be a girl or a boy

So please just keep on trying
I promise I will come
Just be a little patient
And you will be my mum.

_The author was my mother in law - she wrote it for me when I was going through some hard times , bless her- her name is Pauline Rhodes - I can give you her contact details if you need to confirm this with her...._

Still makes me cry. 
Love
Churchill


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

There's an angel on your shoulder,
She's always there for you,
Her wings are like a butterfly,
Her eyes are sparkling blue.

She likes to hear you laughing,
And she loves to see your smile,
She even laughs at your jokes,
But they've been gone a while.


She knows that you've been crying,
And she knows that you're upset,
The goosebumps that you feel
Are her kisses on your neck.

 But your angel has a message,
"life's not what it seems,
One day soon your time will come,
Just hold on to your dreams."

She's spreading her love and babydust,
It's magic you can't see,
But soon you'll catch a sprinkling,
And a mummy you will be. 

By Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, wrote it this afternoon, not really sure where it came from   but Dp thinks I'm a bit of a loon now  
But at least now I'll be able to point out that somebody actually likes it!

Thanks Love K.
xxxxxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Loved your poem. A friend sent me this a while ago. Its kind of along the same theme so i thought i'd add it to your thread. Hope you like it.

*MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN ANGEL BY YOUR SIDE
WATCHING OUT FOR YOU IN ALL THE THINGS YOU DO
REMINDING YOU TO KEEP BELIEVING IN BRIGHTER DAYS
FINDING WAYS FOR YOUR WISHES AND DREAMS TO TAKE YOU TO BEAUTIFUL PLACES.

GIVING YOU HOPE THAT IS AS CERTAIN AS THE SUN
GIVING YOU THE STRENGTH OF SERENITY AS YOUR GUIDE
MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE LOVE AND CONFORT AND COURAGE
AND MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN ANGEL BY YOUR SIDE.

MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN ANGEL BY YOUR SIDE
SOMEONE THERE TO CATCH YOU IF YOU FALL
ENCOURAGING YOUR DREAMS, INSPRIRING YOUR HAPPINESS
HOLDING YOUR HAND AND HELPING YOU THROUGH IT ALL.

IN ALL OF OUR DAYS OUR LIVES ARE ALWAYS CHANGING
TEARS COME ALONG AS WELL AS SMILES
ALONG THE ROADS THAT YOU MAY TRAVEL, MAY THE MILES BE
A THOUSAND TIMES MORE LOVELY THAN LONELY.

MAY THEY GIVE YOU THE KIND OF GIFTS THAT NEVER, EVER END
SOMEONE WONDERFUL TO LOVE AND A DEAR FRIEND IN WHOM YOU CAN CONFIDE
MAY YOU HAVE RAINBOWS AFTER EVERY STORM
MAY YOU HAVE HOPES TO KEEP YOU WARM
AND MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE AN ANGEL BY YOUR SIDE.
- Douglas Pagels *​Hope you liked it.

Emma.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a lovely thread. My fave angel saying is;

I believe friends are like quiet angels,
Who hold us up when our wings forget how to fly.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

We were sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually
    mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family."

    "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I
    should have a baby?"

    "It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral.

    "I know," she says, "no more sleeping in on weekends, no more
    spontaneous vacations.

    But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter,trying to
    decide what to tell her.

    I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes.

    I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will
    heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound
    so raw that she will forever be vulnerable.

    I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper
    without asking, "What if that had been MY child?"

    That every plane crash, every house fire will haunt her! That when
    she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything
    could be worse than watching your child die. 

    I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think
    that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will
    reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. 

    That an urgent call of "Mom!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or
    her best crystal without a moment's hesitation. 

    I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has
    invested in her career, she would be professionally derailed by
    motherhood. 

    She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into
    an important business meeting and she will think of her baby's sweet
    smell. 

    She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running
    home, just to make sure her baby is all right. 

    I want my daughter to know that everyday decisions will no longer be
    routine. 

    That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather
    than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma.
    That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming
    children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed
    against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that
    restroom. 

    However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess
    herself constantly as a mother.

    Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that
    eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never
    feel the same about herself. 

    That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once
    she has a child. 

    That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring,
    but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her
    own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs. 

    I want her to know that a cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will
    become badges of honour. 

    My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in
    the way she thinks. 

    I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is
    careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his
    child. 

    I think she should know that she would fall in love with him again
    for reasons she would now find very unromantic. 

    I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women
    throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk
    driving. 

    I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your
    child learn to ride a bike. 

    I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching
    the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time. 

    I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts. 

    My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed
    in my eyes. 

    "You'll never regret it," I finally say. 

    Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and
    offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere
    mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of
    callings.
    

    Please share this with a Mom that you know or all of your
    girlfriends who may someday be Moms. 

    May you always have in your arms, the one who is in your heart.



    GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU!!!!


 to everyone!!!

P.S I hope I don't offend anyone by putting this here but I thought it was beautiful and wanted to share it.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

'SISTERS'

A young wife sat on a sofa on a hot humid day, drinking iced tea and
visiting with her Mother. As they talked about life, about marriage,
about the responsibilities of life and the obligations of adulthood,
the mother clinked the ice cubes in her glass thoughtfully and turned a
clear, sober glance upon her daughter. "Don't forget your Sisters," she
advised, swirling the tea leaves to the bottom of her glass. "They'll
be more important as you get older. No matter how much you love your
husband, no matter how much you love the children you may have, you are
still going to need Sisters. Remember to go places with them now and
then; do things with them. "Remember that 'Sisters' means ALL the
women... your girlfriends, your daughters, and all your other women
relatives too. "You'll need other women. Women always do."

'What a funny piece of advice!' the young woman thought. 'Haven't I
just gotten married? Haven't I just joined the couple-world? I'm now a
married woman, for goodness sake! A grownup! Surely my husband and the
family we may start will be all I need to make my life worthwhile!'

But she listened to her Mother. She kept contact with her Sisters and
made more women friends each year. As the years tumbled by, one after
another, she gradually came to understand that her Mom really knew what
she was talking about. As time and nature work their changes and their
mysteries upon a woman, Sisters are the mainstays of her life.

After more than 60 years of living in this world, here is what I've
learned:
THIS SAYS IT ALL:
Time passes.
Life happens.
Distance separates.
Children grow up.
Jobs come and go.
Love waxes and wanes.
Men don't do what they're supposed to do.
Hearts break.
Parents die.
Colleagues forget favors.
Careers end.
BUT........
Sisters are there, no matter how much time and how many miles are
between you.
A girl friend is never farther away than needing her can reach.
When you have to walk that lonesome valley and you have to walk it by
yourself, the women in your life will be on the valley's rim, cheering
you on, praying for you, pulling for you, intervening on your behalf,
and waiting with open arms at the valley's end.
Sometimes, they will even break the rules and walk beside you.
Or come in and carry you out.
Girlfriends, daughters, granddaughters, daughters-in-law, sisters,
sisters-in-law, Mothers, Grandmothers, aunties, nieces, cousins, and
extended family, all bless our life!
The world wouldn't be the same without women, and neither would I.
When we began this adventure called womanhood, we had no idea of the
incredible joys or sorrows that lay ahead.
Nor did we know how much we would need each other.
Every day, we need each other still.
Pass this on to all the women who help make your life meaningful
I just did.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

An elderly Chinese woman had two large pots, each hung on the ends of a pole which she carried across her neck. One of the pots had a crack in it while the other pot was perfect and always delivered a full portion of water. At the end of the long walk from the stream to the house, the cracked pot arrived only half full.



For a full two years this went on daily, with the woman bringing home only one and a half pots of water. Of course, the perfect pot was proud of its accomplishments. But the poor cracked pot was ashamed of its own imperfection, and miserable that it could only do half of what it had been made to do. After 2 years of what it perceived to be bitter failure, it spoke to the woman one day by the stream.



"I am ashamed of myself, because this crack in my side causes water to leak out all the way back to your house."



The old woman smiled, "Did you notice that there are flowers on your side of the path, but not on the other pot's side?" "That's because I have always known about your flaw, so I planted flower seeds on your side of the path, and every day while we walk back, you water them. For two years I have been able to pick these beautiful flowers to decorate the table. Without you being just the way you are, there would not be this beauty to grace the house."



Each of us has our own unique flaw. But it's the cracks and flaws we each have that make our lives together so very  interesting and rewarding. You've just got to take each person for what they are and look for the good in them.



SO, to all of my crackpot friends, have a great day and remember to smell the flowers on your side of the path!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

This is really lovely... 


Don't let your day go on without reading this first, no matter how busy you may be!!! 

The Pink Dress 


There was this little girl sitting by herself in the park. 

Everyone passed by her and never stopped to see why she looked so sad. 

Dressed in a worn pink dress, barefoot and dirty, the girl just sat and 
watched the people go by. 

She never tried to speak. 

She never said a word. 

Many people passed by her, but no one would stop. 

The next day I decided to go back to the park in curiosity to see if the 
little girl would still be there. 

Yes , she was there, right in the very spot where she was 
yesterday, and still with the same sad look in her eyes. 

Today I was to make my own move and walk over to the little girl. 

For as we all know,  a park full of strange people is not a place for 
young children to play alone. 

As I got closer I could see the back of the little girl's dress. 

It was grotesquely shaped. 

I figured that was the reason people just passed by and made no effort 
to 
speak to her. 

Deformities are a low blow to our society and, heaven forbid if you make 
a 
step toward assisting someone who is different. 

As I got closer, the little girl lowered her eyes slightly to avoid my 
intent stare. 

As I approached her, I could see the shape of her back more clearly. 

She was grotesquely shaped in a humped over form. 

I smiled to let her know it was OK; I was there to help, to talk. 

I sat down beside her and opened with a simple, "Hello. " 

The little girl acted shocked, and stammered a "hi"; after a long stare 
into my eyes. 

I smiled and she shyly smiled back. 

We talked until darkness fell and the park was completely  empty. 

I asked the girl why she was so sad. 

The little girl looked at me with a sad face said, "Because, I'm 
different." 

I immediately said, "That you are!"; and smiled. 

The little girl acted even sadder and said, "I know." 

"Little girl," I said, "you remind me of an angel, sweet and innocent." 

She looked at me and smiled, then slowly she got to her feet and said, 
"Really?" 
"Yes, you're like a little Guardian Angel sent to watch 
over all people walking by." 

She nodded her head yes, and smiled. 

With that she opened the back of her pink dr ess and allowed her wings 
to 
spread, then she said "I am" 

"I'm your Guardian Angel," with a twinkle in her eye. 

I was speechless -- sure I was seeing things. 

She said,  "For once you thought of someone other than yourself. My job 
here is done". 

I got to my feet and said, "Wait, why did no one stop to help an angel?" 

She looked at me, smiled, and said, "You're the only one that could see 
me," and then she was gone. 

And with that, my life was changed dramatically. 

So, when you think you're all you have, remember, your angel is always 
watching over you. 

Pass this to everyone that means anything at all to you. 

Make sure you send it back to the person who sent it to you, to let them 
know you're glad they care about you. 

Like the story says, we all need someone... 

And, every one of your friends is an Angel in their own way 

The value of a friend is measured in the heart. 

I hope your Guardian Angel watches over you always. 

Pass this message to 7 people. 
You will receive a miracle tomorrow. 
You are blessed with friends


----------



## 555pebbles (Feb 24, 2006)

CLICK HERE

click on me I felt it was worth sharing with my friends

love
pebs

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

A Life Poem  

 Life can seem ungrateful and not always kind. 
Life can pull at your heartstrings and play with your mind... 
Life can be blissful and happy and free... 
Life can put beauty in the things that you see... 
Life can place challenges right at your feet... 
Life can make good of the hardships we meet... 
Life can overwhelm you and make your head spin... 
Life can reward those determined to win... 
Life can be hurtful and not always fair... 
Life can surround you with people who care... 
Life clearly does offer its Up and its Downs... 
Life's days can bring you both smiles and frowns... 
Life teaches us to take the good with the bad... 
Life is a mixture of happy and sad...

So...

Take the Life that you have and give it your best... 
Think positive, be happy let God do the rest... 
Take the challenges that life has laid at your feet... 
Take pride and be thankful for each one you meet... 
To yourself give forgiveness if you stumble and fall... 
Take each day that is dealt you and give it your all... 
Take the love that you're given and return it with care... 
Have faith that when needed it will always be there... 
Take time to find the beauty in the things that you see... 
Take life's simple pleasures let them set your heart free... 
The idea here is simply to even the score... 
As you are met and faced with Life's Tug of War  

1999 Bruce Deboer ​


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

My Dad sent me this in an email and i thought i would share it with you guys 

The Mayonnaise Jar and 2 Cups of Coffee

When things in your lives seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 cups of coffee.

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls.

He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was. The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else.

He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with an unanimous "yes."

The professor then produced two cups of coffee from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand. The students laughed.

Now," said the professor as the laughter subsided, "I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things - your family, your children, your health, your friends and your favourite passions - and if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house and your car.

The sand is everything else - the small stuff. "If you put the sand into the jar first," he continued, "there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your spouse out to dinner. Play another 18. There will always be time to clean the house and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first - the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand."

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the coffee represented. The professor smiled. "I'm glad you asked.
It just goes to show you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of cups of coffee with a friend."

Please share this with someone you care about. I JUST DID!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

A friend sent me this and I thought it was lovely, so decided to share it with you orrible lot.  

*Two travelling angels stopped to spend the night in the home of a wealthy family.

The family was rude and refused to let the angels stay in the mansion's guest room.
Instead the angels were given a small space in the cold basement.
As they made their bed on the hard floor, the older angel saw a hole in the wall and repaired it.
When the younger angel asked why, the older angel replied, "Things aren't always what they seem."

The next night the pair came to rest at the house of a very poor, but very hospitable farmer and his wife.
After sharing what little food they had the couple let the angels sleep in their bed where they could have a good night's rest.
When the sun came up the next morning the angels found the farmer and his wife in tears.
Their only cow, whose milk had been their sole income, lay dead in the field.

The younger angel was infuriated and asked the older angel how could you have let this happen?
The first man had everything, yet you helped him, she accused.
The second family had little but was willing to share everything, and you let the cow die.
"Things aren't always what they seem," the older angel replied.

"When we stayed in the basement of the mansion, I noticed there was gold stored in that hole in the wall.
Since the owner was so obsessed with greed and unwilling to share his good fortune, I sealed the wall so he wouldn't find it."
"Then last night as we slept in the farmers bed, the angel of death came for his wife. I gave him the cow instead.
Things aren't always what they seem."

Sometimes that is exactly what happens when things don't turn out the way they should. If you have faith, you just need to trust that every out come is always to your advantage. You just might not know it until some time later...

Oooo
Some people ( )
come into our lives ) /
and quickly go.. (_ /

oooO 
( ) Some people
\ ( become friends
\_ ) and stay awhile....

leaving beautiful Oooo
footprints on our ( )
hearts... ) /
( _/

oooO
( ) and we are
\ ( never
\_ ) quite the same
because we have
made a good
friend!!

Yesterday is history.
Tomorrow a mystery.
Today is a gift.
That's why it's called the present!

I think this is special...live and savour every moment... This is not a dress rehearsal!

(\ /)
( \ __ / )
( \()/ )
( / \ ) TAKE THIS LITTLE ANGEL
( / \/ \ ) AND KEEP HER CLOSE TO YOU
/ \ SHE IS YOUR GUARDIAN ANGEL
( ) SENT TO WATCH OVER YOU

-somebody is thinking of you.
-somebody is caring about you.
-somebody misses you
-somebody wants to talk to you.
-somebody wants to be with you.
-somebody hopes you aren't in trouble.
-somebody is thankful for the support you have provided.
-somebody wants to hold your hand.
-somebody hopes everything turns out all right.
-somebody wants you to be happy.
-somebody wants you to find him/her.
-somebody is celebrating your successes.
-somebody wants to give you a gift.
-somebody thinks that you ARE a gift.
-somebody loves you.
-somebody admires your strength.
-somebody is thinking of you and smiling.
-somebody wants to be your shoulder to cry on.*


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Friends are quiet Angels........ 
Who lift us to our feet.......
<img src=http://www.webweaver.nu/clipart/img/misc/angels/young-angel.gif>

....When our wings have trouble....
....remembering how to fly  

<img src=http://www.webweaver.nu/clipart/img/misc/angels/angel-fly.gif>

Author unknown


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I saw this and thought of you all XXxx

Shelley Xx

Friends Without Faces

We sit and we type, and we stare at our screens
We all have to wonder, what this possibly means.

With our mouse we roam, through the rooms in a maze
Looking for something or someone, as we sit in a daze.

We chat with each other, we type all our woes
Small groups we do form, and gang up on our foes.

We wait for somebody, to type out our name
We want recognition, but it is always the same.

We give kisses and hugs, and sometimes flirt
In IMs we chat deeply, and reveal why we hurt.

We do form friendships - but - why we don't know
But some of these friendships, will flourish and grow.

Why is it on screen, we can be so bold
Telling our secrets, that have never been told.

Why is it we share, the thoughts in our mind
With those we can't see, as though we were blind.

The answer is simple, it is as clear as a bell.
We all have our problems, and need someone to tell.

We can't tell real people, but tell someone we must
So we turn to the 'puter, and to those we can trust.

Even though it is crazy, the truth still remains
They are Friends Without Faces, and odd little names.

Take the time to have fun and be sure to let those "friends
without faces" know how much you appreciate them.

Debs
www.inspiredofspirit.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

In April, Maya Angelou was interviewed by Oprah on her 70+ birthday. 
Oprah asked her what she thought of growing older. 
And, there on television, she said it was "exciting." Regarding body changes, she said there were many, occurring every day...like her breasts. 
They seem to be in a race to see which will reach her waist, first. 
The audience laughed so hard they cried. She is such a simple and honest woman, with so much wisdom in her words! 
Maya Angelou said this: 
"I've learned that no matter what happens, or how bad it seems today, life does go on, and it will be better tomorrow." 
"I've learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way he/she handles these three things: a rainy day, lost luggage, and tangled Christmas tree lights." 
"I've learned that regardless of your relationship with your parents, you'll miss them when they're gone from your life." 
"I've learned that making a 'living' is not the same thing as 'making a life'." 
"I've learned that life sometimes gives you a second chance." 
"I've learned that you shouldn't go through life with a catcher's mitt on both hands; you need to be able to throw some things back." 
"I've learned that whenever I decide something with an open heart, I usually make the right decision." 
"I've learned that even when I have pains, I don't have to be one." 
"I've learned that every day you should reach out and touch someone. 
People love a warm hug, or just a friendly pat on the back." 
"I've learned that I still have a lot to learn." 
"I've learned that people will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel."


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Had this sent to me this morning and thought I would post it so we can all spare a thought for the brave men & women who are away from their families at this time of year.


"It's Christmas Day, All Is Secure." 

T'was The Night Before Christmas, He Lived All Alone, In A One Bedroom 
House, Made Of Plaster And Stone. 
I Had Come Down The Chimney, With Presents To Give, And To See Just Who, In 
This Home Did Live. 
I Looked All About, A Strange Sight I Did See, No Tinsel, No Presents, Not 
Even A Tree.
No Stocking By The Mantle, Just Boots Filled With Sand, On The Wall Hung 
Pictures, Of Far Distant Lands. 
With Medals And Badges, Awards Of All Kinds, A Sober Thought, Came Through 
My Mind. 
For This House Was Different, It Was Dark And Dreary, I Found The Home Of A 
Soldier, Once I Could See Clearly. 
The Soldier Lay Sleeping, Silent, Alone, Curled Up On The Floor, In This 
One Bedroom Home. 
The Face Was So Gentle, The Room In Such Disorder, Not How I Pictured, A 
lone British Soldier. 
Was This The Hero, Of Whom I'd Just Read?, Curled Up On A Poncho, The Floor 
For A Bed? 
I Realized The Families, That I Saw This Night, Owed Their Lives To These 
Soldiers, Who Were Willing To Fight.
Soon Round The World, The Children Would Play, And Grownups Would 
Celebrate, A Bright Christmas Day.
They All Enjoyed Freedom, Each Month Of The Year, Because Of The Soldiers, 
Like The One Lying Here. 
I Couldn't Help Wonder, How Many Alone, On A Cold Christmas Eve, In A Land 
Far From Home. 
The Very Thought Brought, A Tear To My Eye, I Dropped To My Knees, And 
Started To Cry.
The Soldier Awakened, And I Heard A Rough Voice, "Santa, Don't Cry, This 
Life Is My Choice.
I Fight For Freedom, I Don't Ask For More, My Life Is My God, My Country, 
My Corps." 
The Soldier Rolled Over, And Drifted To Sleep, I Couldn't Control It, I 
Continued To Weep. 
I Kept Watch For Hours, So Silent And Still, And We Both sat & Shivered, 
From The Cold Night's Chill. 
I Didn't Want To Leave, On That Cold, Dark Night, This Guardian Of Honor, 
So Willing To Fight. 
Then The Soldier Rolled Over, With A Voice, Soft And Pure, Whispered, 
"Carry On Santa, It's Christmas Day, All Is Secure." 
One Look At My Watch, And I Knew He Was Right, "Merry Christmas My Friend, 
And To All A Good Night." 

This poem was written by a peace keeping soldier stationed overseas. The 
following is his request. I think it is reasonable. PLEASE. Would you do me 
the kind favor of sending this to as many people as you can? Christmas will 
be coming soon and some credit is due to our British service men and women 
for our being able to celebrate these festivities. Let's try in this small 
way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe. From all at forcespenpals.co.uk


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

YOUR DREAMS MAY BE CLOSER THAN U THINK

IF U BELIEVE YOU CAN, YOU WILL.
STAY FOCUSED ON WHAT YOU WANT TO HAPPEN,
AND DONT LOSE SIGHT OF THE GOALS AHEAD.
YOU ARE NEVER ALONE WHEN YOU HAVE OTHERS WHO BELIEVE IN YOU.
BORROW THEIR FAITH IN YOU IF YOURS IS RUNNING LOW.

WHEN U THINK YOU CANT TAKE ANOTHER STEP,
SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU FIND YOUR WAY,
EVEN IF THEY MUST CARRY YOU FOR A WHILE, 
AND ALWAYS REMEMBER........................
ONLY BELIEVING IN YOUR DREAMS 
WILL YOU EVER KNOW WHAT YOU ARE CAPABLE OF ACHIEVING.

ONLY BY BELIEVING IN YOUSELF WILL YOUR DREAMS EVER COME TRUE,
SO REACH DOWN DEEP INSIDE, BRING THEM OUT,
AND MAKE THEM COME TO LIFE.

AS LONG AS YOU ARE TRUE TO THE STRENGH WITHIN YOUR HEART......
YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG.

MAY YOU ALWAYS HAVE POSTITIVE THOUGHTS.......

I wanted to write this short little poem as i struggle with being positive and after reading this it taught me that u must stay positive to get a positive result.  I hope it can help others to stay positive, every morning when i get up i read this and it helps me to stay focused and believe that my dream of having a baby will come true i just need to remain positive.

loads of love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

A young wife sat on a sofa on a hot humid day, drinking iced tea and visiting with her Mother. As they talked about life, about marriage, about the responsibilities of life and the obligations of adulthood, the mother clinked the ice cubes in her glass thoughtfully and turned a clear, sober glance upon her daughter. "Don't forget your Sisters," she advised, swirling the tea leaves to the bottom of her glass. "They'll be more important as you get older. No matter how much you love your husband, no matter how much you love the children you may have, you are still going to need Sisters. Remember to go places with them now and then; do things with them.  "Remember that 'Sisters' means ALL the women... your girlfriends, your daughters, and all your other women relatives too. "You'll need other women. Women always do."

'What a funny piece of advice!' the young woman thought. 'Haven't I just gotten married? Haven't I just joined the couple-world? I'm now a married woman, for goodness sake! A grown-up! Surely my husband and the family we may start will be all I need to make my life worthwhile!'

But she listened to her Mother. She kept contact with her Sisters and made more women friends each year. As the years tumbled by, one after another, she gradually came to understand that her Mom really knew what she was talking about. As time and nature work their changes and their mysteries upon a woman, Sisters are the mainstays of her life. 

After more than 50 years of living in this world, here is what I've learned:

THIS SAYS IT ALL:

Time passes.
Life happens.
Distance separates.
Children grow up.
Jobs come and go.
Love waxes and wanes.
Men don't do what they're supposed to do.
Hearts break.
Parents die.
Colleagues forget favors.
Careers end.
BUT......... Sisters are there, no matter how much time and how many miles are between you.

A girl friend is never farther away than needing her can reach. When you have to walk that lonesome valley and you have to walk it by yourself, the women in your life will be on the valley's rim, cheering you on, praying for you, pulling for you, intervening on your behalf, and waiting with open arms at the valley's end.

Sometimes, they will even break the rules and walk beside you...Or come in and carry you out.

Girlfriends, daughters, granddaughters, daughters-in-law, sisters, sisters-in-law, Mothers, grandmothers, Auntie's, nieces, cousins, and extended family, all bless our life! The world wouldn't be the same without women, and neither would I.

When we began this adventure called womanhood, we had no idea of the incredible joys or sorrows that lay ahead. Nor did we know how much we would need each other. Every day, we need each other still. Pass this on to all the women who help make your life meaningful. I just did.

Short and very sweet:

There are more than twenty angels in this world. Ten are peacefully sleeping on clouds. Nine are playing. And one is reading her email at this moment.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

When a GIRL is quiet ... millions of things are running in her mind.

>When a GIRL is not arguing ... she is thinking deeply.

>When a GIRL looks at u with eyes full of questions ... she is wondering

>how long you will be around.

>When a GIRL answers " I'm fine " after a few seconds ... she is not at

>all fine.

>When a GIRL stares at you ... she is wondering why you are lying.

>When a GIRL lays on your chest ... she is wishing for you to be hers forever.

>When a GIRL wants to see you everyday... she wants to be pampered.

>When a GIRL says " I love you " ... she means it.

>When a GIRL says " I miss you " ... no one in this world can miss you more than that.

>Life only comes around once make sure u spend it with the right person

>Find a guy ... who calls you beautiful instead of hot. who calls you

>back when you hang up on him. who will stay awake just to watch you

sleep.

>Wait for the guy who ... kisses your forehead. Who wants to show you

off to the world when you are in your sweats. Who holds your hand in

>front of his friends. Who is constantly reminding you of how much he

cares about you and how lucky he is to have you. Who turns to his

>friends and says, " That's her!! "


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be merging verses/poems that are posted on G&B
into this thread so they are not lost.​


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

For my Fertility Friends ..................

*Moving Thoughts*

Maybe God wants us to meet a few wrong people before meeting the right one so that when we finally meet the right person we will know to be grateful for this gift.

When the door of happiness closes, another opens, but often we look so long at the closed door that we don't see the one that has opened for us.

The best kind of friend is the kind you can sit on a porch and swing with, never say a word, and then walk away feeling like it was the best conversation that you've ever had.

It's true that we don't know what we've got until we lose it, but it is also true that we don't know what we've been missing until it arrives.

Giving someone all your love is never assurance that they will love you back!
Don't expect love in return; just wait for it to grow in their heart but if it doesn't be content that it grew in yours. It only takes a minute to get a crush on someone; an hour to like someone; and a day to love someone; but it takes a life time to forget someone.

Don't go for looks; they can deceive. Don't go for wealth; even that fades away. Go for someone who makes you smile because it takes only a smile to make a dark day seem bright. Find the one that makes your heart smile.

There are moments in life when you miss someone so much that you just want to pick them from your dreams and hug them for real! Dream what you want to dream; go where you want to go; be what you want to be; because you only have one life and one chance to do all the things that you want to do.

May you have enough happiness to make you sweet, enough trials to make you strong, enough sorrow to keep you human, enough hope to make you happy.

Always put yourself in 'others' shoes. If you feel that it hurts you, it probably hurts the other person too.

The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything; they just make the most of everything that comes their way.

Happiness lives for those who cry those who hurt, those who have searched and those who have tried, for only they can appreciate the importance of people who have touched their lives. Love begins with a smile, grows with a kiss and ends with a tear. The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past, you can't go on well in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches.

When you were born, you were crying and everyone around you was smiling. Live your life so that when you die you are the one smiling and everyone around you is crying.

Send this message to those people who mean something to you, to those that have touched your life in one way or another, to those who make you smile when you really need it, to those who make you see the brighter side of things when you are really down, to those who you want to let them know that you appreciate their friendship. If you don't, don't worry nothing bad will happen to you, you will just miss out on the opportunity to brighten someone's day.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Friends

Sometimes people come into your life and you know right away that they were meant to be there, to serve some sort of purpose, teach you a lesson, or to help you figure out who you are or who you want to become. You never know who these people may be (possibly your roommate, neighbour, co-worker, long lost friend, lover, or even a complete stranger) but when you lock eyes with them, you know at that very moment that they will affect your life in some profound way. And sometimes things happen to you that may seem horrible, painful and unfair at first, but on reflection you find that without overcoming those obstacles, you would have never realised your potential, strength, willpower or heart.

Everything happens for a reason. Nothing happens by chance or by means of luck. Illness, injury, love, lost moments of true greatness and sheer stupidity all occur to test the limits of your soul. Without these small tests, whatever they may be, life would be like a smoothly paved, straight, flat road to nowhere. It would be safe and comfortable, but dull and utterly pointless.

The people you meet who affect your life, and the success and downfalls you experience, help to create whom you become. Even the bad experiences can be learned from. In fact, they are probably the most poignant and important ones. If someone hurts you, betrays you or breaks your heart, forgive them for they have helped you learn about trust and the importance of being cautious when you open your heart. If someone loves you, love them back unconditionally, not only because they love you, but because in a way they are teaching you to love and how to open your heart and eyes to things.

Make every day count. Appreciate every moment and take from those moments everything that you possibly can for you may never be able to experience it again. Talk to people that you have never talked to before, and actually listen. Let yourself fall in love, break free, and set your sights high. Hold your head up because you have every right to. Tell yourself you are a great individual and believe in yourself, for if you don't believe in yourself, it will be hard for others to believe in you. You can make of your life anything you wish. Create your own life then go out and live it with absolutely no regrets.

Most importantly, if you love someone tell him or her for you never know what tomorrow may have in store.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just to Say if these verses have an author 
we do still need their name! 
at the very least due to copyright ​
They are all beautiful tho - Thank You


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

MY MOTHER IN HEAVEN I MISS U LOTS

I ONCE HAD A DEAR OLD MOTHER

WHO MEANT ALL THE WORLD TO ME

WHEN EVERI WAS IN TROUBLE

SHE WOULD SIT ME ON HER KNEE

ONE NIGHT WHEN I WAS SLEEPING

UPON A FEATHER BED AN ANGEL

CAME FROM HEAVEN

AND TOLD ME MY MA WAS DEAD

SO LISTEN ALL YOU CHILDREN

DO AS YA TOLD COS IF YOU LOOSE YA MAMMA

U WILL LOOSE YA HEART OF GOLD 

NIKKI

MISS U MAM XX


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a lovely poem a friend gave me a few years ago. Im sorry Dizzi but I don't know who wrote it:

If you painted your life, would it be mostly grey?
With rare flames of scarlet for each special day.
And odd strands of silver where you kept you illusions
Mixed in with the blues, showing loss and confusion.

If you painted you life, would there be storms?
For the times you lost courage and agreed to conform.
Perhaps you'd paint stars, one for each dream.
That gave life a meaning, or so it might seem.

Has anyone else painted clouds in your sky?
And dulled your bright colours as your chances passed by?
Maybe it's time to take back the brush.
Start painting your own life, enough is enough!

You can paint rainbows, banishing grey.
And splash on some gold, starting today!
Puddles of silver; shimmering; bright;
Walk out of the shadows, come into the light!

Perhaps you need mellow, golden nut brown.
Are you running too fast?
Is it time to slow down?
Paint yourself peace and space just to be.
Gentle blue mornings, a soft lilac sea.

In your painting of life, let the beautiful days
Shimmer in gold and light up the greys.
Paint it with courage, thread silver strands.
Pick up your brush, life's in you own hands!!

This poem means a lot to me because it was given to me by a very close friend who I no longer see. She gave it to me when I was depressed and it still perks me up now!!

Hope you like it!!

Mandy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks Kitten _ i ve tried a search but cant find an author either, 

So If anyone is aware of the author please could they PM Me.

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

chickadee said:


> Keep reading to the bottom of the page -- don't
> stop at the feet (You'll see).
> 
> Two traveling angels stopped to spend the night
> ...


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

♥ .♥. ♥ T r u e F r i e n d s h i p ♥ .♥. ♥ 
♥ LOVE starts with a SMILE, ♥ ♥ grows with a KISS, ♥ ♥ and ends with a TEAR.♥ ♥ DON'T cry over anyone ♥ ♥ who won't cry over you.♥ ♥ Good FRIENDS are hard to find, ♥ ♥ harder to leave, ♥ ♥ and impossible to forget. ♥ ♥ You can only go as far as you push. ♥ ♥ ACTIONS speak louder than words. ♥ ♥ The HARDEST thing to do ♥ ♥ is watch the one you love, ♥ ♥ love somebody else. ♥ ♥ DON'T let the past hold you back, ♥ ♥ you're missing the good stuff. ♥ ♥ LIFE'S SHORT. ♥ ♥ If you don't look around ♥ ♥ once in a while you might miss it. ♥ ♥ A BEST FRIEND is like a four leaf clover, ♥ ♥ HARD TO FIND and LUCKY TO HAVE. ♥ ♥ Some people make the world ♥ ♥ SPECIAL just by being in it. ♥ ♥ BEST FRIENDS are the siblings ♥ ♥ God forgot to give us. ♥ ♥ When it HURTS to look back, ♥ ♥ and you're SCARED to look ahead, ♥ ♥ you can look beside you ♥ ♥ and your BEST FRIEND will be there. ♥♥


----------

